# Rihanna Goes Red--HOT or NOT?



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jun 6, 2010)

*Kill It! Kill the MUFFIN TOP with FIRE!*

I have to say that I LOVE the color, but that cut.....NOOOOOO!
On a random note hands down this girl has THE BEST MUA in the industry. 

*HOT or NOT?*

*




*








*theybf.com*


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Erm, no.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 6, 2010)

Bad hair for sure!  I am so over Rihanna...she is yesterday's news as far as I'm concerned!  Good makeup but can't stand her or her music!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Erm, no._

 

lol love the simplicity of your response.


----------



## nunu (Jun 6, 2010)

Love the make up but hate the hair and costume.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Bad hair for sure!  I am so over Rihanna...she is yesterday's news as far as I'm concerned!  Good makeup but can't stand her or her music!_

 
THANK YOU!  I am so over her.  I actually think her music is catchy and good for working out with.  But I am so over her and her image.  And why everyone thinks she has great style I don't know.  Her STYLIST has a great sense of fashion, she is just the clothing hanger.  I am sorry, rant over. 

But yeah, that hair cut looks like something out of The Three Stooges.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm so over super super red hair.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 6, 2010)

Forgot to mention that Madonna called and wants her outfit back...

Hello...this look has already been done!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Forgot to mention that Madonna called and wants her outfit back...

Hello...this look has already been done!!_


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 6, 2010)

Seriously, she's trying too damn hard to be diffrent, or though or whatever.

Any of her natural beauty is now clouded with ridiculous hair styles, or barly there leather costumes. I use to think she was so gorgeous and has a bit of an edge/funky style, but now... i just dont want to look at her anymore


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2010)

hhhmmm the style is not doing it for me i'm afraid! i'm not so fussed about the colour, i think bright red hair can look lovely on people. but the cut just wrecks it for me!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 6, 2010)

That is _hilarious_. Thank you Rihanna's hair stylist for the good laugh..again!


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 6, 2010)

I hate that bowl haircut but the color is interesting. I think it's going to have to grow on me because right now she looks like Ronald McDonald's special little sister.


----------



## spunky (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_I hate that bowl haircut but the color is interesting. I think it's going to have to grow on me because *right now she looks like Ronald McDonald's special little sister.*_


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2010)

i don't think that colour looks good on anyone ever.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jun 7, 2010)

I am a fan of red red hair, I used to have it myself (corporate dress codes suck), but that cut is like when you're 6, and mom gets out the electric trimmer thinking she can cut your hair herself.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_I hate that bowl haircut but the color is interesting. I think it's going to have to grow on me because right now she looks like Ronald McDonald's special little sister._

 





Though I appreciate that she's an entertainer and artist and tries to keep it visually interesting and that means experimenting a lot. I don't listen to her music outside of a few catchy tunes on the radio once in a while, but I think she's fun to watch.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jun 7, 2010)

The red hair would have been cute minus the bad haircut.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 7, 2010)

i do not mind the color, for me it is another crazy cut.
i agree, she tries so hard to stand out (perhaps competing with gaga?) that everything else gets overshadowed.


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i agree, she tries so hard to stand out (perhaps competing with gaga?) that everything else gets overshadowed._

 
Totally.
And that haircut is just


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't like it at all. I have to agree with everybody here she's trying too hard and it seems like everyone is soooooo over her. I know I am. She has lost herself in a bad way. She used to look so much better a long time ago but now she's a total wreck.


----------



## winwin (Jun 7, 2010)

The red hair has got to go!


----------



## Meisje (Jun 7, 2010)

Rihanna needs to slow it down. Even Madonna only did one image overhaul per album release. Rihanna is doing them fortnightly. 

I actually like the color. I had it for a bit and it got great feedback:


----------



## carandru (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, LMAO @ ALL of these responses!!!

And I agree w/ most everyone.  I persoanlly don't care for this sort of fire red hair on people generally.  But, I could see how someone MIGHT be able to pull it off, including Rih.

However, that horrible "Edward Scissorhands/ I let my brother practice w/ his flowby" lopsided bowl cut is a ummmm, Hecky NO for me. 

P.S. Does anyone else think this looks like Prince's haircut...well like a bald shaven version?  She's been rocking the purple one's style for yrs though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Ok, LMAO @ ALL of these responses!!!

And I agree w/ most everyone.  I persoanlly don't care for this sort of fire red hair on people generally.  But, I could see how someone MIGHT be able to pull it off, including Rih.

However, that horrible "Edward Scissorhands/ I let my brother practice w/ his flowby" lopsided bowl cut is a ummmm, Hecky NO for me. 

P.S. Does anyone else think this looks like Prince's haircut...well like a bald shaven version?  She's been rocking the purple one's style for yrs though._

 
I think this thread is just cathartic venting space for all of us who think Rihanna is womp.  I am always discussing this with a co-worker who thinks I hate her.  Hate her?  I don't know her!  I just think she is talentless and I don't see the public's fascination with her.  And also, I have a problem with Pop Princesses who can't dance.  Most of you can't sing, so the trade off is that you are a great performer.  Rarely we get someone who can dance and sing, (read Beyonce) and it is a miracle (I am not a huge Bey fan, but I have to give credit where credit is due, the girl gives her fans a real show). 
Madonna, Janet Jackson, Britney Spears, none of them have the voice of an angel, but they work it.  And Rihanna doesn't.  Even Gaga, who is a little rhythmically challenged gives it a shot.  Damn!


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ehh, the color is ok, but I HATE the cut. I agree with everyone, I think she is trying way too hard and doesn't even look pretty anymore. I think she looked her best when she had the angled bob. I know everyone and their mama had this cut, but I though Rihanna rocked it! Then she went and messed it up with the damn cockatiel look she had going on lol, but even that grew on me. This latest look, however, will NOT. 




*Love this pic of Rihanna. So PRETTY!!*


----------



## shatteredshards (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Rarely we get someone who can dance and sing, (read Beyonce) and it is a miracle (I am not a huge Bey fan, but I have to give credit where credit is due, the girl gives her fans a real show)._

 
I have to respectfully disagree. Beyonce gives quite the show, and she can dance, but she cannot sing (or, if she can, her music has not showcased that talent well). I've had some vocal training over the years and I will be the first to admit that makes me biased, but when I hear her wailing, nasaly pitchscat, I feel violent.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 8, 2010)

i can deal with the color, but that cut can GTFO. EW. EW. EW and a thousand more times EW.


----------



## nunu (Jun 8, 2010)

She just suddenly went all bad gal after her split from Chris Brown. She was still okay when she released Take a Bow and Umbrella but from Disturbia on wards, she just completely changed.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 8, 2010)

I do not like the hair cut and I agree with Kimmy that shade of red doesn't look good on anyone. I think Riheana is cute but her voice kinda gets me annoyed so I never listen to her music. I also never agree with the magazines writing she has amazing style. Though that could be my personal taste, I prefer more classic and feminine styles. 

I think she gets hyped coz ppl hupe her up, lol!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I have to respectfully disagree. Beyonce gives quite the show, and she can dance, but she cannot sing (or, if she can, her music has not showcased that talent well). I've had some vocal training over the years and I will be the first to admit that makes me biased, but when I hear her wailing, nasaly pitchscat, I feel violent._

 
Oh I think she needs professional vocal training, but I think she has natural ability.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 8, 2010)

i love the color but not the cut


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 9, 2010)

As ridiculous as it looks, I think she pulls it off!

Rihanna could wear lime green hair with a giant bald spot in the middle and still look hot as hell!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Jun 11, 2010)

Ugh, god, I can't stand rihanna. Fugly girl..


----------



## Flaminbird (Jun 11, 2010)

Strawberry Shortcake comes to mind.


----------



## fintia (Jun 12, 2010)

I love the color, but not the cut. The outfit is not pretty as well :/


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 12, 2010)

I believe I found a picture of the haircut her hairstylist was inspired by:


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jun 29, 2010)

^^lol


----------



## pumpkiano (Jun 29, 2010)

Well it's far better than the yellow thing she had going on lol x


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 30, 2010)

Jesus christ my eyes feel violated...awful, awful cut


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jul 3, 2010)

I adore her makeup, and like the color (I think) but I am over that haircut. She has had some KILLER haircuts in the past.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 3, 2010)

I actually kind of like it.


----------



## User38 (Jul 3, 2010)

tsk pfft and ewww.. she has gone overboard to slaughter her looks


----------



## User38 (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_THANK YOU! I am so over her. I actually think her music is catchy and good for working out with. But I am so over her and her image. And why everyone thinks she has great style I don't know. Her STYLIST has a great sense of fashion, she is just the clothing hanger. I am sorry, rant over. 

But yeah, that hair cut looks like something out of The Three Stooges. 




_

 

I was so in love with Curly who was bald
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- but Moe was just plain butt ugly


----------



## rachel89 (Jul 7, 2010)

definitely a "not"


----------

